# Pen in the Hat 2006! Absolute final update.



## Mudder

Okay folks, here is your random matches. Everyone who signed up should be listed

 If you are having trouble emailing your match please email me and I will forward the email that they used to sign up.

 TOTAL PARTICIPANTS=111

I have added on two more to do a direct swap with each other and now I have to call it closed.  


Original thread is here:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=12039

Please begin making the pen for the person you have been matched with. Please contact the person you have been matched with for their address to send the pen to. Please have the pen done and mailed by February 28, 2006


Thank you;

Scott Hettel

A.K.A. Mudder


edit in:  This is open to any member of the IAP. The way it works is like this. Click on the link and send me the email and I'll post who is in the exchange. After January 31st I will take the names of all who are in and begin matching them. I will send emails and post on the site who is matched with who. Your responsibility will be to make a pen to give, contact the person who you were matched with for their address, and mail them a pen. If all works as planed everyone who participates will give and receive a pen






Aggiengr makes a pen for Lkorn
Airrat	makes a pen for	splinter99
Always Practicing makes a pen for Mac In Oak Ridge
angboy	makes a pen for	Punkinn
arjudy	makes a pen for	Ccarse
Bev Polmanteer 	makes a pen for	Tea Clipper
BigL makes a pen for penhead
BigRob777 makes a pen for Deere41h
BillATsetelDOTcom  makes a pen for Johnmoss
Billy Burt makes a pen for Tweetfaip
Bmac	makes a pen for	Airrat
Bob A	makes a pen for	Jerry Adams
bobnashvillega	makes a pen for	Chigdon
Bud Duffy	makes a pen for	BigRob777
Buzzb	makes a pen for	Curlyjoe
Ccarse	makes a pen for	Jkoehler
Charles	makes a pen for	Greg Sorenson (HuskyDriver)
Chigdon	makes a pen for	angboy
Chuck Ludwigsen	makes a pen for	jbyrd24
Cigarman	makes a pen for	Dario
Curlyjoe makes a pen for	PenWorks
dancrafted	makes a pen for	MDWine
Dario	makes a pen for	BigL
Darley	makes a pen for	laserturner.
daveturns05	makes a pen for	Chuck Ludwigsen
DCBluesman	makes a pen for	Bmac
Deere41h	makes a pen for	Billy Burt
Doghouse	makes a pen for	DWK5150
Draken	makes a pen for	NilsatCraft
Driften	makes a pen for	pmichris
Dsnyder	makes a pen for	Aggiengr
DWK5150	makes a pen for	LanceD
Eddiek9	makes a pen for	Pssherman
elocyar	makes a pen for	Rsk
Fangar	makes a pen for	Eddiek9
Geo in Winnipeg	makes a pen for	olsenla.
gerryr.	makes a pen for	Dsnyder
Greg Muller	makes a pen for	Darley
Greg Sorenson (HuskyDriver)	makes a pen for	Scottydont
Hemibee	makes a pen for	L32
ILIKEWOOD	makes a pen for	Charles
its_virgil	makes a pen for	Robert Wyatt
James Goepel	makes a pen for	Geo in Winnipeg
jb_pratt	makes a pen for	NailBndr
Jburri	makes a pen for	Greg Muller
jbyrd24	makes a pen for	Pete00
Jcarrell	makes a pen for	Kurt Aebi
jcraigg  	makes a pen for	Rudy Vey
Jdodom	makes a pen for	Ryan McMullen
Jeff Mayfield	makes a pen for	Fangar
Jerry Adams	makes a pen for	Monty
Jkoehler	makes a pen for	its_virgil
Joe Weinbrecht	makes a pen for	bobnashvillega
Johnmoss	makes a pen for	micah.
jssmith3	makes a pen for	daveturns05
jwoodwright	makes a pen for	James Goepel
Kurt Aebi	makes a pen for	Toni White
L32	makes a pen for	Driften
LanceD	makes a pen for	Tubby
laserturner.	makes a pen for	Mudder
Lkorn	makes a pen for	jb_pratt
Mac In Oak Ridge	makes a pen for	Cigarman
MDWine	makes a pen for	jwoodwright
melogic	makes a pen for	Murphy
micah.	makes a pen for	Jcarrell
Monty	makes a pen for	Always Practicing
mrcook4570	makes a pen for	Rochester
Mudder	makes a pen for	gerryr.
Murphy	makes a pen for	SC-Wayne
NailBndr	makes a pen for	Tonyhamm
NilsatCraft	makes a pen for	TheHeretic
Old Griz	makes a pen for	dancrafted
olsenla.	makes a pen for	ILIKEWOOD
penhead	makes a pen for	Bev Polmanteer 
PenWorks	makes a pen for	Hemibee
Pete00	makes a pen for	DCBluesman
pmichris	makes a pen for	BillATsetelDOTcom 
Pssherman	makes a pen for	smoky10
Punkinn	makes a pen for	Buzzb
Radman	makes a pen for	woodpens
Robert Wyatt	makes a pen for	vick
Rochester	makes a pen for	Draken
RonMc	makes a pen for	mrcook4570
Rsk	makes a pen for	arjudy
Rtgleck	makes a pen for	Doghouse
Rudy Vey	makes a pen for	Bud Duffy
Ryan McMullen	makes a pen for	Trapshooter
SawDustier	makes a pen for	elocyar
Scottydont	makes a pen for	thetalbott4
SC-Wayne	makes a pen for	Joe Weinbrecht
smoky10	makes a pen for	Radman
splinter99	makes a pen for	Woodmanplus
Tea Clipper	makes a pen for	Jdodom
TheHeretic	makes a pen for	Rtgleck
thetalbott4	makes a pen for	Bob A
Tomservo	makes a pen for	Jeff Mayfield
Toni White	makes a pen for	SawDustier
Tonyhamm	makes a pen for	jcraigg  
Trapshooter	makes a pen for	RonMc
Tubby	makes a pen for	wayneis
Tweetfaip	makes a pen for	Old Griz
vick	makes a pen for	melogic
wayneis	makes a pen for	Tomservo
Woodmanplus	makes a pen for	Jburri
woodpens	makes a pen for	jssmith3
RonMc1954 makes a pen for Stilgar
Travlr7 makes a pen for Wildphoto
Stilgar makes a pen for Travlr7
Wildphoto makes a pen for RonMc1954
Woodscavenger makes a pen for Russ Fairfield
Russ Fairfield makes a pen for Woodscavenger.


----------



## Bob A

I'm in, email sent.

Thanks, this was fun last time.


----------



## DCBluesman

Remember, you are committing to make ONE pen for ONE person and that it is YOUR responsibility to get it to them...including the cost of mailing.  Last year we have over one hundred pens made and sent to fellow turners.  Let's see how big we can make it this year!  Thanks for running this, Mudder. [8D]


----------



## thetalbott4

This is different. I'm in.


----------



## smoky10

Even though I didn't receive my pen last year, I'm in.


----------



## Old Griz

Do you think we can enough members involved in 2 weeks or do you think it should be a Feb 14 deadline.. kind of make it a Valentines Exchange.. that gives you a full month to get people involved.
I don't think the holiday date will threaten anyone's manhood.. [][][]


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> <br />Do you think we can enough members involved in 2 weeks or do you think it should be a Feb 14 deadline.. kind of make it a Valentines Exchange.. that gives you a full month to get people involved.
> I don't think the holiday date will threaten anyone's manhood.. [][][]



Jan 31st is the deadline to enter the exchange, that gives us 2 weeks.
February 28th is tha date that the pen should be made and mailed. I think that gives enough time to do it.

I'm worried that if we give too much time folks will forget. If you entered today you have 6 weeks till the pen should be mailed.


----------



## DWK5150

Hmm this sounds interesting.  Count me in.


----------



## Monty

Email sent. I'll give this a try.


----------



## alamocdc

Sounds like fun! Email sent, Scott.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen

Cooooooool.  Email sent.


----------



## chigdon

I am in - email sent.


----------



## jssmith3

Sound fun, I am in.

Janet[]


----------



## Tubby

Sent an e-mail, count me in!!

Tubby

Ed Jordan 
Wichita Falls Tx


----------



## HuskyDriver

Sent my email.  Hope I can do good enough.  I'll sure try

Greg


----------



## clewless

Count me in.  

If you get a Kiwi in the mix, match us up and I'll deliver in person in March.

Joe in MD


----------



## Doghouse

E-mail sent


----------



## gerryr

I'm in, email sent.


----------



## RockyHa

I would love to be involved in something like this, but it would be nice if there were some guidelines (Type of pen kit?). I work with cheap slim lines and cigars and local woods because I give my pens away (small mill town). Probably some of the big guns on the list of names would be embarrassed to toss one of my pens in their shop trash bin. LOL It's not that I wouldn't be happy to see their work (heck I could probably learn from one of their rejects).
Rocky


----------



## smoky10

> _Originally posted by RockyHa_
> <br />I would love to be involved in something like this, but it would be nice if there were some guidelines (Type of pen kit?). I work with cheap slim lines and cigars and local woods because I give my pens away (small mill town). Probably some of the big guns on the list of names would be embarrassed to toss one of my pens in their shop trash bin. LOL It's not that I wouldn't be happy to see their work (heck I could probably learn from one of their rejects).
> Rocky



Rocky, make what you're comfortable making, do your best and it will be appreciated by whoever gets it. Trust me on this.


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by RockyHa_
> <br />I would love to be involved in something like this, but it would be nice if there were some guidelines (Type of pen kit?). I work with cheap slim lines and cigars and local woods because I give my pens away (small mill town). Probably some of the big guns on the list of names would be embarrassed to toss one of my pens in their shop trash bin. LOL It's not that I wouldn't be happy to see their work (heck I could probably learn from one of their rejects).
> Rocky



I think youâ€™re selling yourself short...

I looked at your album and there is nothing wrong with your pens. I would be proud to own one. I have a pen that was made by a member of this site and it is one of my most valued possessions, not because it was made of expensive wood or an expensive kit but because this member took the time to craft it for me. I have a shelf of honor that is just above my computer monitor that it sits on. I can see it every day and I often pick it up and admire it. What's to say that the person that receives a pen from you would not feel the same way?

If you look at my album you will see 3 pens made of Ash that a friend had commissioned me to make from a limb of an ash tree that his great grandmother had planted almost 100 years ago. I was lucky enough to be there when those pens were given as gifts and I know that they will be cherished for a lifetime.


----------



## Fangar

I'm game.

Fangar


----------



## ashaw

I would love to be in this year but Janurary and Feburary already booked up with no time in the shop.  Maybe next year.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## Murphy

I'm in.  Sounds like fun.
Email sent.
I don't turn the fountain pens like you guys.  I hope a nice pine cone european will do.


----------



## Ron Mc

I'm game. E-mail sent.


----------



## punkinn

Count me in too.  I'll do my best!  [:I]

Nancy


----------



## Scottydont

Email sent.


----------



## Sawdustier

E-mail sent.  Sounds like lots of fun


----------



## rtgleck

I'm in, and sent the e-mail...


----------



## Travlr7

Just sent Email

Bruce


----------



## bmac

e-mail sent

bmac


----------



## Jcraigg

Count me in HOPE I'M good enough E-mail sent


----------



## jwoodwright

I'm in, made some good friends last time.


----------



## Tea Clipper

Sounds like fun, I'm in. []


----------



## jkoehler

I am game. 
sounds like fun.
email sent


----------



## airrat

email sent.

Sounds like fun.


----------



## MDWine

email sent via PM;
I'd like to jump on board too!  (does everyone like HOLLY? [][][]


----------



## SC-Wayne

Email sent - sounds like fun!


----------



## Kurt Aebi

Awesome. last year was fun

Count Me In!


----------



## Jeff Mayfield

I'm in-sent email


----------



## Texas Taco

Ok, I'm in...........feel sorry for the person that gets mine.  Maybe this will be what I need to get out there and do a CA finish for the first time or maybe...............


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> <br />email sent via PM;
> I'd like to jump on board too!  (does everyone like HOLLY? [][][]



Holly Mackerel !!!... [][] yes I like holly ( if it's pure white )and I like BBQ Mackerel with Home made Tartare Sauce [][]

Mudder you done very well in short time, Good on you Mate!


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by Darley_
> <br />Mudder you done very well in short time, Good on you Mate!



I did very little, It's the great folks on this forum that are making this all happen []


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom

I'm in.

And I too and slightly uncomfortable with there not being any sort of requirements.  I make everything from slimline slimlines to limited edition emperors.  I am looking forward to this opportunity; but would like to hear what would be appropriate.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## vick

> _Originally posted by BillATsetelDOTcom_
> <br />I'm in.
> 
> And I too and slightly uncomfortable with there not being any sort of requirements.  I make everything from slimline slimlines to limited edition emperors.  I am looking forward to this opportunity; but would like to hear what would be appropriate.
> 
> Thanks!
> Bill



I think the whole point is you do not know what you are going to get.  It may be a B2B slimline it may be an Statesman.  Personally I will try to push myself to create something worderfull knowing another pen turner will appreciate the effort.  I may not get anything back but hopefully another turner will give me his best effort no matter what kit is used.


----------



## Dario

I would love to join this if only I am not swamped right now....and looks like my load won't ease up the next few months!!!  [][xx(][V]

Between work, weekly weekend travels, blank sales and now the 7 unit college classes I am taking...I am really spread thin and hardly have time to turn.  I actually owed (promised) a few people some pens that I need to make good on before the month ends.  They are all FREEBIES too [B)]. 

I will be with you guys in spirit...and hopefully join the next time.


----------



## JimGo

> _Originally posted by BillATsetelDOTcom_
> And I too and slightly uncomfortable with there not being any sort of requirements.



In my personal opinion, you should make what you're comfortable making.  Not everyone can afford the cost of a Jr. Statesman, Emperor, Statesman, etc. kit as a freebie for an acquaintance, and I personally appreciate that.  I'll <u>probably</u> do a Jr. Gent/Baron/Jr. Stateeman kit, because I think they make elegant looking pens and that size has been my most popular with friends and family.  But if in exchange for my pen I got a B2B slimline, I'd be content, especially if it was from a relative newbie who really busted his/her tail on the finish, tried a new finishing technique, used a new material, or the like.  To me, the idea behind this whole thing is that you're giving a gift, not so much that you're getting one.


----------



## DWK5150

I am actually going to use this as a test for some new material I have found.  I think this might be a great chance to get a fellow turners opinion on something maybe before I start to try and sell it.


----------



## MDWine

I'm not a fast turner, not a slow turner, I'm half-fast... I do a B2B pen, nothing terribly fancy, but I do a nice lacquer finish!   (I think I'm going to use this nice #$#%$$ pen I just made with a very pretty piece of @#$@#%^%@# wood!  sounds nice, huh? [])


----------



## Old Griz

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />I would love to join this if only I am not swamped right now....and looks like my load won't ease up the next few months!!!  [][xx(][V]
> 
> Between work, weekly weekend travels, blank sales and now the 7 unit college classes I am taking...I am really spread thin and hardly have time to turn.  I actually owed (promised) a few people some pens that I need to make good on before the month ends.  They are all FREEBIES too [B)].
> 
> I will be with you guys in spirit...and hopefully join the next time.



I'll give you a good price on one you can claim was made by you.. [][][]


----------



## punkinn

okay, do we REALLY have to wait until the 31st to start?  (impatient? what's that?)  []   

Nancy  []


----------



## Draken

Ok, I'm in as well, not sure what I'm going to make yet though...


----------



## BobNashvillega

I want to give it a go, hope someone is ok with a new learning turner.  I have only tackled the slims so far and hope that is ok. Want to try more just have not tried or ordered the other parts to do dif sizes.


----------



## Dario

Tom,

Someday, I'll buy a pen from you when I can finally afford it.

Dario []


----------



## Ron Mc

Nancy,
Seems to me that you can make the pen at any time![] If I don't have time to make one for my partner I plan on pulling from one of my pen cases. I agree with Jim's post above. I will more than likely go with something I am comfortable with and that I feel the recipient will use now and then. Hopefully it won't show up on a website for sale![][]


----------



## pete00

As a beginner I nervously and humbly enter my name.
To offset my lack of skill ill add a Dunkin Donut coupon...[][]


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> <br />As a beginner I nervously and humbly enter my name.
> To offset my lack of skill ill add a Dunkin Donut coupon...[][]



LOL...that is a good one Pete.


----------



## BobNashvillega

[]Ron Mc
As I said before when I first posted my pen that I made, I am not in your league or Griz [] league of quality. Would be honored to still get and learn more from others.  Tell me is it me or did you run with the idea I had on my pen? Yours look great with straight and parrallel cuts compared to mine, I still need to learn how to make them like yours.[]


----------



## fshenkin94

put me on the list.


----------



## fshenkin94

put me on the list.

Fred in Columbus


----------



## Murphy

Hey Pete, you must be good.  I haven't heard of anyone who has turned a dunkin donut coupon into a pen yet.[] []  Just about everything else here, but you see, you are way ahead of us.


----------



## Ron Mc

pete00,
Absolutely no reason to nervously add your name! Add it with pride.[] I don't think that there is a turner that has entered his or her name that wouldn't love to receive a pen made by you or anyone else that has joined this fun adventure. That's what makes this kind of thing fun. I just might cut a chunk of my desk off and turn it.[]

Bob,
Unfortunately I haven't had a chance to play with the idea your pens gave me. Hopefully soon. I personally haven't made an X pen in somewhere around 9 to 10 months but look forward to trying a new idea thanks to your post![][]
BTW....If you want to send me one of your pens so that I can study it further please feel free! []


----------



## pete00

[][]


----------



## fshenkin94

Count me in. 


Fred in Columbus


----------



## angboy

Like many other people have said, I think everyone should be eager to participate in this, and no one should feel that they might be inferior to anyone else's pen (and I'm certainly not in any upper echelon of pen makers myself). Personally, I'm not really into some of the fancier and more elaborate pens some people make. While I can see the appeal, I can't see myself ever writing with a fountain pen for example. 

Of the few pens that I have that are ones I won't give away, one is a fairly simple Polaris pen that is special (even though this one I made myself) because of who the wood came from and the history behind the wood. So it represents something to me that reminds me of that person. 

Any pen I get will be special because of where it came from, and I am assuming that if I send a pen to Griz or Anthony or Ron or whoever else from that upper echelon (as I define it's membership), that they will appreciate the fact that though my pen that I send on to someone may not be as technically great or as elaborate as theirs, that it will be as much from the heart as theirs!


----------



## MDWine

Well said Ang!


----------



## curlyjoe

I'm in sent email


----------



## pete00

Now dont everyone yell at me but i got a suggestion.

How about if we only know who were sending the pen to.
Not who its comming from until we receive it, added supprise.

I wouldnt mind posting my address so whoever is sending me a present could just do it.
Then when the mail comes supprise!.

pete


----------



## DCBluesman

There are too many "sniffers" on the internet for me to be willing to post my address.  The scam artists love to see email addresses, postal addresses or phone numbers.  And yes, they typically sniff all of the forums.


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> <br />Now dont everyone yell at me but i got a suggestion.
> 
> How about if we only know who were sending the pen to.
> Not who its comming from until we receive it, added supprise.
> 
> I wouldnt mind posting my address so whoever is sending me a present could just do it.
> Then when the mail comes supprise!.
> 
> pete



In theory that's very nice but that means that I would have to send out close to 100 individual emails in one night.


----------



## pete00

thanks....mudder

hmm..... let me go on a cruise with Capt Morgan and see if i can think of something..


----------



## pete00

I have thunk of something after taking a crusie with the captain, and shoveling ice and snow this morning, i have a new requirement.

The only folks that can send me a gift are people that live someplace warmer then me, AND they need to send me plane tickets so i can accept in person.[8D][8D]....sigh


----------



## Murphy

Pete, that's a great idea.  Better still why don't we all go somewhere warmer - did somebody mention a cruise, and we can do our exchanges there.  This is starting to sound like fun.


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom

Cruise?  I'm about that.


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> <br />I have thunk of something after taking a crusie with the captain, and shoveling ice and snow this morning, i have a new requirement.
> 
> The only folks that can send me a gift are people that live someplace warmer then me, AND they need to send me plane tickets so i can accept in person.[8D][8D]....sigh



Well you're welcome to come to my place, blue sky, greats beaches and good looking Sheila[][],temparature 35 to 39c around the 90F for you, now got a problem I expend lots of money for pen kits this month so sorry but you will have to swim toward my place will give you the map, I will make sure to have some refreshments ready on your arrival[]

Edit PS: bring your lathe with you as I got only 1[]


----------



## pete00

splash...stroke..im on the way...stroke..gasp..gag..SOS...mayday!!  mayday!!


----------



## punkinn

> ...now got a problem I expend lots of money for pen kits this month so sorry but you will have to swim toward my place will give you the map, I will make sure to have some refreshments ready on your arrival[]
> 
> Edit PS: bring your lathe with you as I got only 1[]



ROFLMAO!!!  Strap that lathe to yer back and start swimmin!  [][]


----------



## clewless

[:0]Maybe we should scratch pete00 from the list...he either drowned in the ocean or Captain Morgan (more likely)[][][}]

What will CSI think when they pull him up with a lathe tied to his back????[)]

Joe in MD (where we had a crashing thunderstorm last night with 40mph wind and snow)


----------



## pete00

!!!!   Coast guard news flash  !!!

Captain Darley an Australian fishing boat captain and his crew have been arrested on suspicion of smoking wacky weed, when they reported a sighting of a man sitting on drift wood turning a life ring and singing Yo Ho Ho and a Bottle of Rum.

No other information available at this timeâ€¦â€¦.....


----------



## Ron Mc

I finally got a chunk of my desk cut off! What a mess. Now to drill a hole in it and have some fun![] I say we wrap this thing up and have some fun!![]Wait a minute....I forgot about the burl looking thing on my neighbors tree. HHMMMM wonder if their home.[}]


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> [br "" smoking wacky weed ""


[?][?][?]

We got only dry banana leaves on board and Bundy Rum Ho ye!! ho! ho! ho! la la la ! [][]


----------



## L32

Great idea Email sent[]


----------



## Dario

LOML convinced me...I will and can find time to make one pen.  I am in...e-mail sent.


----------



## Dario

Guys,

Have you picked a designated driver yet?  Seems like Captain Morgan is all over the place and reached Australia already!!! []


----------



## Ron Mc

That's great Dario! Now that I have my neighbors burl I'm in good shape. Who knows maybe my partner will get 2 pens.


----------



## BigRob777

All right, I've been saving a collection of pairs of blanks that I traded for.  Now I have a use for at least one blank.  I'm going to have to do more reading to find out exactly how this thing is going to work.  I hope I get someone I don't know.  I also hope I get someone who turns worse than I do (fat chance[][:I]). 

I guess we're going the military way with this.  Eat a chicken leg from Colonel Sanders and have a shot of Captain Morgan.[]  That'll have to be a captain morgan temple for me.  Ugggghhhh!!!  I need sleep.
Rob


----------



## TomServo

I'm in, too - rob, if you get me you might get your wish  there's a good chance I'd turn something out of wood I got from you anyways


----------



## Charles

I'm in! email sent!


----------



## rsk

Hi,

I'm fairly new to penturning, but the Christmas presents I made came out decently.  I have been lurking here for a little while and thought I'd join this list.  Just sent the email in.


Rich


----------



## pssherman

Hi,

I am new to IAP and this is my first post. This sounds like a great project, so I Just sent in the email. I have been turning for several months and have made 20 pens. I sold 13, gave away 5 as gifts, and kept 2 of them.

Paul


----------



## stilgar

Count me in


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

OK, after careful and lengthy deliberation I have actually made up my mind (which is always a chore []). I'm in. Hopefully the (un)lucky recipient who gets my pen will not bash me too badly[]


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by pssherman_
> <br />Hi,
> 
> I am new to IAP and this is my first post. This sounds like a great project, so I Just sent in the email. I have been turning for several months and have made 20 pens. I sold 13, gave away 5 as gifts, and kept 2 of them.
> 
> Paul



WELCOME!!!

Way to go on your first post [].


----------



## Woodnknots

I sent an email last night, I hope I'm in...


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by daveturns05_
> <br />I sent an email last night, I hope I'm in...



If it was sent after 9:00 you are in. I did not do the last update yet and I think there are 3 or 4 who are in but not on the list because they replied after my last update.


----------



## Ron Mc

Is this exciting or what? Did Mudder say 10:00 Eastern time? Man I better go look at the chunk of my desk, my neighbors Burl and make a decision fast!!
Wait a minute. My other neighbor has one of those talking bass things...[]....I wonder?[}]


----------



## pete00

great..... my best pen to date
and i have to make one for DCBluesman.

........im doomed





<br />


----------



## Ron Mc

Pete00,
Utterly fantastic work!! How did you get the black segments to actually spell your name? Even a misspelling![]


----------



## Texas Taco

Now that is a one of a kind pen.................[]


----------



## angboy

Wow Pete! That is such a beautiful pen! [][] And you could easily write with it inside a really flat box, with that bend in it near the tip! I often find myself thinking, gosh, if only I had a pen that bent like that! The person who got my name, chigdon, sure makes some nice pens, but I (almost) wish there could have been a mistake in the drawing and my name had been drawn twice, once to match with Chris and once to match with you. Then I would have been in pen heaven! [][]


----------



## pete00

lol angela
 i believe i drew blood on some of those features in the pen.

I hope Dcbluesman knows the meaning of "rustic"....[}][}]


----------



## Ron Mc

Stan,
Your pen is boxed up and ready to ship. I'll get it mailed tomorrow. But, I won't say if it's made from a chunk from my desk, my neighbors burl, or my other neighbors talking fish![]
I hope you enjoy it as much as I do giving it.


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Stan,
> Your pen is boxed up and ready to ship. I'll get it mailed tomorrow. But, I won't say if it's made from a chunk from my desk, my neighbors burl, or my other neighbors talking fish![]
> I hope you enjoy it as much as I do giving it.



Ron, you're going to make the rest of us look bad [][]!! You are sure on the ball!


----------



## mrcook4570

Thanks Ron!  I'm hoping it's a <b>Vlassic</b> example of your fine workmanship [][][]


----------



## Ron Mc

angboy, Didn't mean to do that! I guess I'll hold onto the pickle pen for a couple more weeks.

Hey Stan, When it shows up I would recommend putting it in the refig prompty![][]


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />angboy, Didn't mean to do that! I guess I'll hold onto the pickle pen for a couple more weeks.
> 
> Hey Stan, When it shows up I would recommend putting it in the refig prompty![][]



@%#^&* Ron you beat me, I know you don't doing a pen for me but I kept a pickle jar in the fridge just in case we macht, but if you want to releaved yourself of it I will take, will put it in the jar, frame it and hang on the hall way[] with the inscription "" Sour pickle cigar pen, hand made by Ron Mc from the States. "" bottom line will read "" Please do not touch or you will p(r)ickle your finger ""[][]


----------



## Ron Mc

Hey Serge!
One pickle pen on the way.[][]


----------



## Darley

Ken ( aka laserturner ) will post your pen tomorrow, sure you will enjoy, plus he got a sentimental value to me and I'm please to give it to you, don't worry about your address I got it,  WELCOME to OZland.


----------



## Ron Mc

Isn't this great? Serge gets a pickle pen. Stan gets a.....[]and I just looked at TrapShooter's album and I look forward to including their pen in my private collection!
We need to do this more often.


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Isn't this great? Serge gets a pickle pen. Stan gets a.....[]and I just looked at TrapShooter's album and I look forward to including their pen in my private collection!
> We need to do this more often.



Dead right mate


----------



## Trapshooter

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Isn't this great? Serge gets a pickle pen. Stan gets a.....[]and I just looked at TrapShooter's album and I look forward to including their pen in my private collection!
> We need to do this more often.


Ron,  Thanks for the kind words, I looked at your album then mine, then yours,  Wow!  I am scared and inspired at the same time.  I will be picking out materials this weekend.  My daugter is having her first all girl sleep over this Saturday.  10 eight year olds, at some point I WILL end up in the workshop.

Thanks,


----------



## Dario

Scott,

10 eight year old girls!!! [:0][:0][:0] I think you will end up in the shop VERY early and for a LONG time too!!! LOL

You might have 6 six pens done before you come out [][}]


----------



## Ron Mc

Take your time Scott. I'm in no hurry and it sounds like you know where you belong. I remember when one of my sons had their first sleep over at 10. Long ago I might add. I can't imagine a sleepover for a 10 year old daughter! I wish you the best my friend![][]


----------



## Darley

> My daugter is having her first all girl sleep over this Saturday.  10 eight year olds, at some point I WILL end up in the workshop.
> 
> Thanks,



Welcome to the choocks barn []


----------



## jwoodwright

Hey Serge,
Choocks is chickens, So Chicks Barn?   LOL...[][}][:I]


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by jwoodwright_
> <br />Hey Serge,
> Choocks is chickens, So Chicks Barn?   LOL...[][}][:I]



Yes I know John but never have you 15 women at home for a cuppa and tchat? cot, cot, cot, cot, cot, cot,cot, cot, cot, cot, cot, cot,cot, cot, cot, cot, cot, cot, your best place is your hide away heaven ( work shop ) []


----------



## BobNashvillega

Chris Higdon your pen is ready to go just need your address
Bob


----------



## Dario

You guys are too fast!!!  

You will all make me look bad!!! [}][]  LOL


----------



## alamocdc

Scott, I raised three girls and my heart goes out to you. Just try not to get in their way and you should be okay. [][]


----------



## Scottydont

OK Scott (thetalbott4) you pen is on the way. There's a little bonus in it fer ya![8D]


----------



## thetalbott4

Cant wait brother! Thanks.[][][]


----------



## alamocdc

Eric (Tweetfaip), your pen is headed south. Enjoy!


----------



## Darley

Ken you pen is on is way you will have it in 10 to 14 days, call him the far away pen []


----------



## Fangar

Dang.  You guys don't mess around!  I haven't even decided what I am making yet, and still haven't heard back from my recipient.  

Eddiek9 YOU OUT THERE?

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Old Griz

YUP, me too Fangar... emailed my recipient and still waiting for an answer... 
I even gave him an option on pens... LOL... 
He has a choice between my normal garbage and my upgraded garbage... [][]


----------



## jwoodwright

Hey Tom,
You were still a New Yalker when they had the garbage strike.  I was in Juesy...   Wrap up your garbage with gift wrap and leave the car door unlocked...[][][][:I][:0]



> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> <br />YUP, me too Fangar... emailed my recipient and still waiting for an answer...
> I even gave him an option on pens... LOL...
> He has a choice between my normal garbage and my upgraded garbage... [][]


----------



## Old Griz

LOL, Yes I was John... I remember those little tricks... LOL


----------



## Old Griz

Well, I just got an email that my pen is on the way... Ancient Kauri.. a wood that I don't have in my collection.. can't wait...


----------



## laserturner

Serge, Can't wait. Thanks a bunch. You guys work fast. Still trying to decide what to put together for Mudder.


----------



## gerryr

dsnyder - are you out there?


----------



## pete00

howdy

Jbyrd24 and Dcbluesman

Email went out last week requestion and giving an address, if you didnt get them let me know....thanks......pete


----------



## Fangar

Well I think that:

Eddiek9 

Might have dissapeared!  His last post was Jan 18th and I haven't been able to raise him via email.  Anyone know him?  I hope that all is well!  And to think I am almost finished with his pen...

[]

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Ron Mc

Fangar,
If you must I'll take the pen![][]


----------



## cigarman

Hey Dario I have that pyle of sawdust[] Now I am working on the pen.  Still need your address for when I decide which to send.


----------



## DCBluesman

Pete--I didn't get your email.  I also haven't heard from bmac! [?]


----------



## pete00

Thanks DCBluesman, just sent another...pete


----------



## Bob A

Jerry Adams?  Adams?  You here?  I sent you an email requesting your address.  If you see this email me.  I'll try again too.


----------



## smoky10

pssherman, I sent you an e-mail with my address, did you get it?


----------



## thetalbott4

Bob A - Your pen shipped today! Should be to you in a few days. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## LanceD

Tubby,
Ed, your pen shipped out today. Hope you like it.
Lance


----------



## gerryr

dsynder,
Your pen goes in the mail tomorrow.  Hope you enjoy it.

If everyone posts when they send a pen and then people also post pictures of what they get, we'll be up to 100 pages in no time![:0]

Gerry


----------



## Murphy

SC-Wayne,[] Your pen was sent air mail on Monday from Canada so the geese should have it down there by the end of the week or early next week.  They better not drop it.  That pen took me 8 tries and I am still not thrilled with the fit but I just couldn't fart around with it any longer as I was out of suitable material.[!]  Hope you like it.
Dale[]


----------



## Bob A

Scott, thanks.  Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Ron Mc

Stan,
Your pen should have showed up by now. Did you receive it?


----------



## mrcook4570

Ron

I did receive it and it is a wonderful piece of work.  But, it does seem to be missing something...[]


----------



## Ron Mc

Stan,
Fantastic!! I am so glad that you got it. Also glad that you appreciate the workmanship that went into that one. I thought this was a pen kit trade! Right? [][]


----------



## Murphy

WOW! It's invisible.  How did you do that? [][][]


----------



## mrcook4570

Here is the rest of the pen that Ron sent.  Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Tubby

Lance,

I am waiting with baited breath.[]  Wayne, I am still working on yours....had 2 blow outs so far.

Tubby

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls Tx


----------



## Ron Mc

Stan,
I'm glad that you found the wood that goes with the pen hidden in the box!
Enjoy.


----------



## TheHeretic

Hello Mr "Rtgleck"!!!    I have sent message.   Any response!  Thanks.  Getting on it yesterday and today.


Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## tweetfaip

Cool!  I got my pen from alamocdc (Billy).  A beautiful spalted elm with homebrew stabilizing and friction polish.  He even included a selection of blanks!

This has been a fun event.

Eric


----------



## pssherman

> pssherman, I sent you an e-mail with my address, did you get it?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Tom in Shepherdsville Kentucky
> 
> Words that sink into your ears are whispered........not yelled



Tom,
I did get the email with your address. The pen will sent out in the next few days. Here is a picture of it. It is an Easy Grip by PSI with Redwood Burl and a CA finish.


<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br /> 

I am still a beginner. I have now turned 1 key chain, 5 letter openers, 2 pencils and 13 pens. Yours was lucky number 13. It was my first attempt at a CA finish and if we learn by trial and error, then I learned a lot on this one. Hope you like it.

Paul in AR


----------



## Old Griz

Still waiting for the address of my recipient.... he even emailed me his new address and still waiting for a response... 
ARE YOU OUT THERE... [][]


----------



## alamocdc

Glad you like it, Eric. Let me know how my homemade FP holds up. I'm still working on it. []


----------



## Old Griz

Received my pen today... 
A gorgeous Ancient Kauri Sierra.... the first Sierra I have ever seen up close... I may have to consider starting to do some of these....
Thanks Eric.... absolutely beautiful pen with an outstanding finish... 



<br />


----------



## Jeff Mayfield

Fangar,
I sent you an email on the 2nd requesting the address to send your pen-don't know what happened. I haven't made it yet, but I'll send it as soon as I finish, just let me know where.

Jeff


----------



## tweetfaip

Tom,

I'm glad you like it.  Your photo of it is excellent!  I need to work on  learning how to do that.  The Sierras are nice pens, and will be better with better bushings (I think I was reasonably successful at working around that issue).

Thanks for the kind words,

Eric


----------



## Fangar

> _Originally posted by Jeff Mayfield_
> <br />Fangar,
> I sent you an email on the 2nd requesting the address to send your pen-don't know what happened. I haven't made it yet, but I'll send it as soon as I finish, just let me know where.
> 
> Jeff



Jeff,

I replied the email the same day.  I still have a copy of it in my sent basket.  I will try again.  Could it be that your email in the IAP system is incorrect?  I replied to your email, but if you went through the IAP, the IAP adds your return address. 

Fangar


----------



## punkinn

Griz, how absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! and kauri yet!! DROOL!  

Nancy


----------



## punkinn

We should start a separate thread with photos of the exchange pens.


----------



## Bob A

Scott, the pen arrived today, but no one was home to get it.  The post office won't even let me pick it up until Friday.[]


----------



## thetalbott4

Hey ScottyDont - Got your pen today, and it looks great. In all the years I've been playing with burls from all over the world, somehow I've never had Cocobolo burl. Thanks for the extras as well. Nice work!


----------



## thetalbott4

Not to worry Bob, it's well insured.


----------



## Rudy Vey

Received my pen from Jeff Craigg today in the mail:
a very nice executed Baron in Bois Du Rose with Satin Nickel finish hardware. I like even the form, slightly curved, just perfect, not too much. Good Job Jeff!!


----------



## Glenn McCullough

Any one needing to back out, I'll gladly check in for you. Sorry I missed this one.
Glenn


----------



## stilgar

Travlr7

My lathe has been in the shop for the past week [] and I am getting it back on Saturday.  [] I should be able to send off your pen Monday.


----------



## Bob A

Hey Glenn (oobak), I'm not ready to quit on my recipient yet, but I have emailed him twice and posted here to get his shipping info to no avail.  My pen has arrived and I wouldn't feel right if I didn't send a pen to someone.  From reading this thread it would seem I'm not the only one having problems contacting their recipient.  I guess what I'm saying is hang tight, it seems likely that there will be a way in.  Now I have no say in this but maybe Scott (Mudder) could work you in due to this.


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by oobak_
> <br />Any one needing to back out, I'll gladly check in for you. Sorry I missed this one.
> Glenn



Sorry Glenn no back out, but I'm sure that you're a generous person so you can send a pen to all of us [][]


----------



## Ron Mc

Glenn (oobak)
I'd be more than happy to do another trade if you want to do one on the side.[][]


----------



## Fangar

> _Originally posted by Jeff Mayfield_
> <br />Fangar,
> I sent you an email on the 2nd requesting the address to send your pen-don't know what happened. I haven't made it yet, but I'll send it as soon as I finish, just let me know where.
> 
> Jeff



Jeff,

I got another email from you.  It had the same email address listed as the first.  Hopefully it will work this time.  I wonder if maybe your email filter is blocking my replies?  Hmmm.

Fangar


----------



## cigarman

Dario
 The pens in the mail.  Hope you like it.


----------



## Dario

Tom, 

I am sure I will   Thanks!!!

You guys are fast!  I will just drill and glue mine tonight! [] Are you reading this BigL??? []


----------



## Sawdustier

elocyar

Ray, your pen went out in yesterday's mail.  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## pete00

turning......turning.....sweating.......gluing......redoing......
all most done...you guys are too fast....turn.....turn...sip of the captain....oops!


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> <br />turning......turning.....sweating.......gluing......redoing......
> all most done...you guys are too fast....turn.....turn...sip of the captain....oops!



LOL...keep it coming Pete!!  ROFLMAO


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> <br />turning......turning.....sweating.......gluing......redoing......
> all most done...you guys are too fast....turn.....turn...sip of the captain....oops!



I guess I'm going to have to make that referral to a 12 step program... [}][][}][]


----------



## pete00

tweelve stips offser angboy...i can doo that seeee
 one....twos.....fouur...ninteen....good nigh[:I]


----------



## Bob A

This is the pen that Scott Talbott sent me.  It is a chrome Baron in Coolibah burl.  It was turned from an atypical burl in that it was in a fire when young and a new burl grew over it and they fused.  Scott explained to me that this usually results in ugly, unusable wood.  But as you can see here this one turned out beautiful.  The fit and finish on this pen are top notch.  The pics don't do this pen justice.  I didn't set up the photo booth as I was too eager to post the pics.

Thank you Scott, you did an oustanding job on this pen.  It is too nice for me to carry daily as I work in a factory, but I'll be sure to show it off and use it often when not at work.




<br />



<br />


----------



## thetalbott4

Like I said, I'm as happy to give it as you are to get it. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## alamocdc

Wow, that's nice!


----------



## Johnathan

Wow, what a wonderful idea. I wish I had been a member at the time this started. Is there another exchange coming up that I can be apart of? I hope that this is not an anual thing.


----------



## BigL

Dario - I just read your "progress" report.  I can hardly wait.  I'm having a hard time deciding which of the blanks you sent me in the "Chef's Special" I'm going to use to create my masterpiece.  I'm going to try and not be selfish and use the best to give away.  Lane


----------



## BobNashvillega

Chigdon
I was in error when I said your pen was ready.  My greatest critic my wife said it was not good enough and had me make a different pen. More turning , chips etc. and hope you like it your pen is in the mail today[].  Oh and she is pretty good at it I might add,  I was about to sell a set pen and pencil that I made and she (wife) asked why did one have more rings cut than the other and that was the first thing the potential buyer did not like and did not buy.[]


----------



## Draken

Ok, Nils, your pen is on the way, hope you like it.  It's my first of that particular kit style, my first using that type of wood, and the first with a spray lacquer finish.

Cheers, and enjoy the pen!
Draken


----------



## Fangar

No luck... Oh well pen is done if he ever contacts me...

EDDIEK9

Ain't gonna get no pen... if I ain't gonna get no email!

[]

Fangar


----------



## HuskyDriver

Hey Scottydont  send me your email. I have your pen ready.  I tried to email you but don't think it wnet thru.  Thanks

Greg


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Fangar, I will gladly be on STANDBY for your pen if EDDIEK9 doesn't surface. Heck, I'd be happy with just getting the 'shine' of the pen that you made. One step further, I'll change my name to Eddy or anything else that you want. That is a beautiful pen that you have crafted for Eddy. 

-Peter-[]


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />No luck... Oh well pen is done if he ever contacts me...
> 
> EDDIEK9
> 
> Ain't gonna get no pen... if I ain't gonna get no email!
> 
> []
> 
> Fangar



So if I e-mail you, will I get a pen? That's all it takes? [][] If I e-mail you 10 times do I get 10? (This could be fun!) [}][}]


----------



## Monty

Always Practicing - Put your pen in the mail today. Up to this point I've turned mainly wooden pens, only one or two acrylics, and never done one before this one w/o a CB. Hope you like it.


----------



## gerryr

Fangar, he lives near me,[] so why don't you send it to me and I'll get it to him.[][]


----------



## Bob A

Jerry Adams, your pen went out in the mail today.


----------



## penhead

<b>Bev Polmanteer</b> I have sent several emails to you and have not heard from you....PLEASE respond...!!!!!


----------



## pete00

Bound and determined to finish pen.
Even with couple of space heaters its 10deg out in garage, with snow storm comming.

If you dont here from me in a while ill be back in spring when i thaw out.
Who would have thunk......frost bite a hazzard turning pens.

pete


----------



## jssmith3

I just recieved my pen from Jim (woodpens) and it is absolutely beautiful!!!  The picture does not do it justice.  Hey Jim, can you tell me what finish you used on this pen?
Thank you so much, this has been really fun. I am still working on the one I am doing for my recipient since I am pretty new, I want it to be perfect. [] I'm sorry but I have not been able to figure out how to include a pic yet from someone elses album or move it to mine so I can include one but is the Jr Gent Mahogany with Bloodwood Inlays in woodpens album.


----------



## woodpens

> _Originally posted by jssmith3_
> <br />I just recieved my pen from Jim (woodpens) and it is absolutely beautiful!!!  The picture does not do it justice.  Hey Jim, can you tell me what finish you used on this pen?


I am glad you like your pen, Nancy! I used CA without BLO. That is how I finish all of my pens with inlays so that any crevices will be filled. Mahogany is very easy to turn and finish. I see why it has been so popular for woodworking in the past. I added the picture below for you.


----------



## its_virgil

<b>Robert White,</b>
Your pen "slithered" off this morning. I hope it finds it way to Arizona![]  I also hope you enjoy owning and using it...
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## PenWorks

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br /><b>Robert White,</b>
> Your pen "slithered" off this morning. I hope it finds it way to Arizona![]  I also hope you enjoy owning and using it...
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Arizona.... Pen..... Robert ????? 
Hey, you sure you have the right address ??  [] [8D] []


----------



## its_virgil

Anthony, Anthony, wake up Anthony. You're not the only penturner/penlover in Arizona...let the other guys out there have one or two.[]
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br /><b>Robert White,</b>
> Your pen "slithered" off this morning. I hope it finds it way to Arizona![]  I also hope you enjoy owning and using it...
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona.... Pen..... Robert ?????
> Hey, you sure you have the right address ??  [] [8D] []
Click to expand...


----------



## woodmanplus

I recieved my pen from splinter99 and it is a beauty. I love it very much. It is a Big Ben cigar pen,made with walnut with maple inlay from his own trees.
Thank You very much splinter,I will cherish it.
 One day I hope to inlay like that. I am nervous to try it. I will only use it on special occasions,as I am going to build a display for it and some of my other treasures.


----------



## punkinn

BuzzB!   Your pen is on it's way to you as of Monday morning!  Hope you like it!!!! 

Nancy []


----------



## punkinn

> _Originally posted by woodpens_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by jssmith3_
> <br />I just recieved my pen from Jim (woodpens) and it is absolutely beautiful!!!  The picture does not do it justice.  Hey Jim, can you tell me what finish you used on this pen?
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you like your pen, Nancy! I used CA without BLO. That is how I finish all of my pens with inlays so that any crevices will be filled. Mahogany is very easy to turn and finish. I see why it has been so popular for woodworking in the past. I added the picture below for you.
Click to expand...


Jim, 

Since you seem to think you sent me a pen, I think you should for real!  So can I have one, can I huh can I huh?  []

Oh... pwease....  [8)]

Nancy  []


----------



## woodpens

> _Originally posted by punkinn_
> <br />Jim,
> 
> Since you seem to think you sent me a pen, I think you should for real!  So can I have one, can I huh can I huh?  []
> 
> Oh... pwease....  [8)]
> 
> Nancy  []


OMG - I said Nancy, didn't I? Janet, Janet, Janet! I'm glad this is just pen trading and not dating. I'd be a dead man! [B)]


----------



## punkinn

[/quote]
OMG - I said Nancy, didn't I? Janet, Janet, Janet! I'm glad this is just pen trading and not dating. I'd be a dead man! [B)]
[/quote]

ROFL!   

Now about that pen..... []


----------



## pete00

> _Originally posted by woodpens_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by punkinn_
> <br />Jim,
> 
> Since you seem to think you sent me a pen, I think you should for real!  So can I have one, can I huh can I huh?  []
> 
> Oh... pwease....  [8)]
> 
> Nancy  []
> 
> 
> 
> OMG - I said Nancy, didn't I? Janet, Janet, Janet! I'm glad this is just pen trading and not dating. I'd be a dead man! [B)]
Click to expand...



..[][][][][][][]


----------



## jssmith3

Well Jim, since everyone else is jumping on ya for calling me NANCY I guess I will to, your lucky we aren't dating or you would be a dead man or worse, missing some parts if ya know what I mean [:0]
I still love my pen though []
JANET, NOT NANCY JUST JANET


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by jssmith3_
> <br />Well Jim, since everyone else is jumping on ya for calling me NANCY I guess I will to, your lucky we aren't dating or you would be a dead man or worse, missing some parts if ya know what I mean [:0]
> I still love my pen though []
> JANET, NOT NANCY JUST JANET



LOL...if that happens, forget JANET too, that would get you renamed to Loretta!!!  [:0][][}]


----------



## punkinn

> LOL...if that happens, forget JANET too, that would get you renamed to Loretta!!!  [:0][][}]



LOLOL!!!!   [:0]


----------



## RonMc1954

Hey Wildphoto, I received the pen you made me today absolutely gorgeous. I love the amboyna burl. I will keep it in a special place.
Thanks
Ronmc1954


----------



## Dario

I did recieve my pen from Cigarman today too.  THANKS!!!

I will be turning the pen that I will give away tonight...hopefully ready to ship before the weekends. []


----------



## cigarman

Recieved my pen from Mac in Oak Ridge and can only say WOW.
I have never done a perfict fit pen but now I will and the 
Eastern Red Cedar is fantastic.  Thanks this pen will go in a place of honor.


----------



## melogic

Murphy! Your pen will ship tomorrow. Check your e-mail. I sent all of the details. [][][8D][][][^][8D]


----------



## Murphy

Yahoo! I can't wait! Thank-you![][][][][][]


----------



## bud duffy

First off i got my pen in the mail on its way to Big Rob saturday morning they said it should be in Delaware around monday 20 feb.

   And i recieved my pen today from Rudy Vey and what a pen i never imagined i would own such a pen it is just too much for words so here it is    El Grande fountian pen closed end on both ends with out a clip  Desert Ironwood  !!!!  Feast your eyes on this beauty!!!




<br />



<br />


----------



## Rudy Vey

> _Originally posted by bud duffy_
> <br />First off i got my pen in the mail on its way to Big Rob saturday morning they said it should be in Delaware around monday 20 feb.
> 
> And i recieved my pen today from Rudy Vey and what a pen i never imagined i would own such a pen it is just too much for words so here it is    El Grande fountian pen closed end on both ends with out a clip  Desert Ironwood  !!!!  Feast your eyes on this beauty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> <br />



Glad you like it!


----------



## Murphy

Wow, hey Rudy, weren't you my partner?[][]


----------



## Jcraigg

Received My Pen from Tonyhamm today excellent pen Very Nice Work


----------



## chigdon

I got a wonderful antler pen from Bob (bobnashvillega) today and it is beautifully done.  Thank you!


----------



## BobNashvillega

chigdon
My work is not as good as yours judging from your pics but just wanted to try and send a good one too you. Thanks for the comments I know I still need to work on the finishing.[]


----------



## Dario

BigL,

Your pen will be on the mail today.  Hope you like it []


----------



## BigL

Dario, I'll hang out by the mailbox.  This is better than Christmas.  At least I'll get something that will be a surprise and I'm not paying for.  (And I do like Christmas).  Lane


----------



## lkorn

JB_PRATT, Your pen will be finished this weekend. It'll ship in Monday's mail.


----------



## Tubby

Just got my pen from LanceD a baron made with Midnight Ebony Dymonwood.[]  Awesome pen.[][]  Will try to have some pics up soon.

Wayneis your pen will ship Saturday.  Having trouble with the finish but Virgil (Don Ward) is gonna help me out!!

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls Tx


----------



## Draken

Nils has received the pen I sent, here's a photo of it:




It is a CSUSA Executive in Canary Wood, with a spray lacquer finish.  The lighting was set so it wouldn't glare, but it also doesn't show off the gloss...  []

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## JimGo

That's really sharp James; nice job!


----------



## Trapshooter

Ron Mc,  your pen went to the post office last night, hope you like it.  BTW   yes, I did survive my daugters sleepover.  All were asleep around 2am, nothing broken, no one broken either []


----------



## pete00

Turningâ€¦turningâ€¦â€¦sandingâ€¦.buffingâ€¦..waitâ€¦â€¦yesâ€¦.
all most â€¦..buffingâ€¦â€¦.yes...could it beâ€¦..YES â€¦YESâ€¦IM DONE!!!!!

Mr DCbluesman, your gift is on the way.

I would have posted a picture but im afraid after seeing it you might move before it gets there.
This bit of insecurity comes from my wifeâ€™s comments half way through my project.

In comparing my pen to your maple leaf pen, her words were something to the effect of.

â€œhahahahaha  your going to give him that! Hahahah it looks like a two year old on crack did itâ€¦hahahhahh â€œ

So I will post pictures after you receive it, then talk about the problems I had, (not counting wife).

hope you like it...pete

forgot to tell you, you should get it friday....


----------



## jbburri

I got my pen from Woodmanplus yesterday.  Today I had to get it away from my wife.  She really liked the comfort grip.  I've not made any, it has a really great feel and I am going to put it in my collectors box.  It's a great pen. What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## jwoodwright

JIMGO, your pen is in the hands of the USPS...  They promised to get it there fast.  []


----------



## JimGo

John,
Thanks again!  I look forward to seeing it - I'm sure it will be cool!


----------



## smoky10

> _Originally posted by pssherman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pssherman, I sent you an e-mail with my address, did you get it?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Tom in Shepherdsville Kentucky
> 
> Words that sink into your ears are whispered........not yelled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom,
> I did get the email with your address. The pen will sent out in the next few days. Here is a picture of it. It is an Easy Grip by PSI with Redwood Burl and a CA finish.
> 
> 
> <b>Image Insert:</b><br />
> 
> <br />
> 
> I am still a beginner. I have now turned 1 key chain, 5 letter openers, 2 pencils and 13 pens. Yours was lucky number 13. It was my first attempt at a CA finish and if we learn by trial and error, then I learned a lot on this one. Hope you like it.
> 
> Paul in AR
Click to expand...

Paul, I got the pen today and it looks even better than the picture. I like it a lot, thank you.


----------



## Jeff Mayfield

Fangar:
Your pen is in the mail


----------



## Fangar

> _Originally posted by Jeff Mayfield_
> <br />Fangar:
> Your pen is in the mail



Thanks Jeff!

I can't wait to get it.  I know that it will be great!

Fangar


----------



## TheHeretic

WEll I just got my pen from Nils.   What a good looking pen.   I do like it and will prolly use it as my daily writer for a while.   As it stands I usually carry a Cigar pen around and this one will now be the one for a while.  

Thanks again for the Pen exchange.  I do have a lot of fun doing the pens for this.


Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## jkoehler

Don, ( its_virgil ) i am putting the finishing touches on your pen.
i dont want you to think that i have forgot about you?
i hope you will like it when you get it?

Jeff


----------



## Ron Mc

Trapshooter (Scott)
I received my pen today. WOW!! Looks to be either ash burl or amboyna burl with a BT Jr. Gent kit. Any of these woods right? Also your finish is absolutely amazing. Please tell me what your finish is. Is this CA?


----------



## GregMuller

Serge,
Put your pen in the mail today. Expect it in about 8 or 9 days. Had to go through the Post Office customs procedure. I am still trying to figure why a strip search and body cavity check was necessary by the Postal associate. I feel violated. [:0] Anyway I sent a splated oak Cigar with an Enduro finish. Hope you like it. 
Also wanted to say Thanks to John Burright for the Corn Cob Sierria and blanks. I payed it forward and sent some blanks to Serge, one of them a Paduk from the set john sent to me. Love this program.


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by GregMuller_
> <br />Serge,
> Put your pen in the mail today. Expect it in about 8 or 9 days. Had to go through the Post Office customs procedure. I am still trying to figure why a strip search and body cavity check was necessary by the Postal associate. I feel violated. [:0] Anyway I sent a splated oak Cigar with an Enduro finish. Hope you like it.
> Also wanted to say Thanks to John Burright for the Corn Cob Sierria and blanks. I payed it forward and sent some blanks to Serge, one of them a Paduk from the set john sent to me. Love this program.



Greg I will put my banana lounge in front of my box to check out the posty[] sorry by the dilemma you have at the post office sure this one will be nutured next to the first one I have last year, will let you know for sure when I recieved it, thanks a lot


----------



## its_virgil

I haven't even given any thought to you forgetting...I'm sure the pen will be top notch...The fun part of being in this group is the occassional "pen-in-the-hat" that I get to add to my collection. The ones made by the members of this and the Y!PT group that have traded with me are the most prized ones in my collection. Looking forward to adding yours...take your time and when it happens, it happens.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by jkoehler_
> <br />Don, ( its_virgil ) i am putting the finishing touches on your pen.
> i dont want you to think that i have forgot about you?
> i hope you will like it when you get it?
> 
> Jeff


----------



## Tea Clipper

I got my pen from Bev today, thanks Bev!  She said it was from a piece of osage orange fence post thats like over 100 years old!  Is that cool, or what!?! Here it is:



<br />

And is that corian too?  How did you know my favorite color is blue?[]  Thanks again Bev, and  thanks to Mudder too for organizing this.  I had fun!  Here's what I sent out:



<br />

It's 'only' rosewood.[]


----------



## Jerry Adams

I got my pen from BobA yesterday. A beautiful maple burl Ligero. I only got to hold it for a minute, then the wife claimed it[].


----------



## punkinn

BUZZB ?!...your pen <b>should</b> have arrived _yesterday,_ please let me know if you got it!!  I'm anxious to know if you like it! 

Nancy (who hates to wait) []


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by punkinn_
> <br />BUZZB ?!...your pen <b>should</b> have arrived _yesterday,_ please let me know if you got it!!  I'm anxious to know if you like it!
> 
> Nancy (who hates to wait) []



Nancy, believe me, he got it! And I think I can safely say he liked everything he got. He was bragging about it on the phone to me last pm. And I learned something about you by what he read to me from your letter/note- you're a walking encyclopedia of info!

BTW, yours went in the mail yesterday, so I imagine you'll probably have it on Monday, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## punkinn

> Nancy, believe me, he got it! And I think I can safely say he liked everything he got. He was bragging about it on the phone to me last pm. And I learned something about you by what he read to me from your letter/note- you're a walking encyclopedia of info! BTW, yours went in the mail yesterday, so I imagine you'll probably have it on Monday, maybe tomorrow.



Yeay!!  I'm glad it arrived safely!  We've had mail "issues" on the central coast of CA ever since the Goleta postal shooting a few weeks ago.  []  

Here is what BuzzB rec'd from me; my first attempt at a pen case (face cut) which I turned the basic shape of from the same slab of Black Walnut as the pen, which was a cross-cut piece:










I had a bit &lt;cough&gt; of help with the case from my BF.  []  I'm really glad your dad liked it Angela... I was agonizing over it for weeks hoping he would.  []  

I'll be pestering my mailman now!  Thank you Ang!  []

Nancy


----------



## Fangar

That is one of the nicest pen boxes I have seen made to date,

Fangar


----------



## pete00

punkinn

wow.....nice and futher more ....wow!!!


----------



## JimGo

That is a beautiful box, and a great pen!  Nice job Nancy!


----------



## gerryr

Yup, that is a gorgeous case.[]  I'd like to be able to do those, but I would need to buy more tools [] and then I would need more space, and if I had more space I would need still more tools to fill it up.[:0]


----------



## punkinn

Tanks so much everyone!  I really wanted to be able to send a little something special, and since I'm still such a newbie at pens, I thought this might be a way to do it.  []   One day I'll be able to exchange a really nice Emporer or something like you "big dawgs" make.  Until then, I'll keep aspiring from the puppy pound.  [] 

Have a great LONG weekend!!!  
Nancy [)]


----------



## pete00

punkinn

you have graduated from the puppy pound into the dog show to win a gold ribbon[][]


----------



## punkinn

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> <br />punkinn
> 
> you have graduated from the puppy pound into the dog show to win a gold ribbon[][]



Oooou!  A graduation party!   LOL []  

Thank you.  [:I] 
Nancy


----------



## Scottydont

> _Originally posted by HuskyDriver_
> <br />Hey Scottydont  send me your email. I have your pen ready.  I tried to email you but don't think it wnet thru.  Thanks
> 
> Greg



Hi Greg. Sorry, I have been out of town for two weeks. I just sent you my addy via email.


Thanks and I look forward to it.


----------



## Hastur

Don (its_Virgil),
I got your pen in the mail today.  It looks great, I have been showing off that snake skin pen to all my coworkers!


----------



## buzzb

Nancy (punkinn)  The pen was extremely nice .  I agree with fangar that the box was extremely well made and the matching wood set the pen off nicely.  It will reside for use in the box on my desk.  Again thanks for a job REALLY well done.

buzzb


----------



## Trapshooter

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Trapshooter (Scott)
> I received my pen today. WOW!! Looks to be either ash burl or amboyna burl with a BT Jr. Gent kit. Any of these woods right? Also your finish is absolutely amazing. Please tell me what your finish is. Is this CA?



Ron, Thanks for the kind words, means alot to me.  The wood is slightly spalted maple that I found in Columbu OH.  It was cut from a large bowl blank that I have been saving for special occasions.

  Yes, it is CA finish.  I turned the wood using thin CA to stabilize.  Sanded 400 through all micromesh.  Put on a layer of thick CA and let it sit all night.  Sanded with 400, 600 to remove the orange peel look then all micromesh.  Re-coated with thick CA, let it set until orange peel started to appear then rubbed generous coating of thin CA to smooth out using a cut off finger from a rubber glove lenghtwise.  Then let it sit overnight and used 600 grit then all micromesh wet sanding.  Polished with Novus then two coats of Ren wax.  One more coat of Ren wax on all the pen parts after assembly.  This is my third succesful CA finish.  I am going to buy newer CA, what I have takes a long time to dry.

Thanks again for the nice comment,
Scott


----------



## Fangar

> _Originally posted by punkinn_
> <br />Tanks so much everyone!  I really wanted to be able to send a little something special, and since I'm still such a newbie at pens, I thought this might be a way to do it.  []   One day I'll be able to exchange a really nice Emporer or something like you "big dawgs" make.  Until then, I'll keep aspiring from the puppy pound.  []
> 
> Have a great LONG weekend!!!
> Nancy [)]



Looking at the fit of that pen, you are more than ready to turn an Emperor.  After all, the only thing different is that the kit is very expensive.  You made the simple inexpensive cigar kit look excellent.  Keep up the good work.

Fangar


----------



## its_virgil

I'm glad it arrived. I was beginning to wonder if I had mailed it. Even more, I'm glad you like the pen...sorry it wasn't the sierra I had told you, but I thought the baron would be a better choice for a pen exchange.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Hastur_
> <br />Don (its_Virgil),
> I got your pen in the mail today.  It looks great, I have been showing off that snake skin pen to all my coworkers!


----------



## BigL

Dario:  BRAVO!  I received a beautiful Koa Jr. Gents today.  I now see why so many are desirous of getting Koa to turn.  It is really is a stand out.  I'm not sure I want to use it - I don't want to hurt it.  Tell about the finish - what and how.  I would proud to do the same to any of my pens.  I will post a picture if I can figure out how to do it.  Thanks again, Dario.  I know you've had a busy week and I hope your son is doing well.  Lane


----------



## Dario

Lane,

That pen is far from perfect but having a busy week, I just had to do with it.  It is made of Koa with medium figure.  Still waiting for my better Koa supply...which is taking forever to get here.  Finish is CA topped with friction polish (learned from Russ) and buffed with Ren Wax.  I will be shifting to TSW soon though  [].  Kit is 10K Jr Gent version 1.

I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## airrat

Splinter99 your pen is in the mail.  

Let me know what type of wood you think it is.  Was doing a bigger style pen but I lost 2 blanks and didnt have enough of the wood left for that style of pen.  I am happy that this one got to the finished stage.


----------



## Hastur

No need to apologize Don, I like the pen very much.  I show it to the kids at my school and they are amazed that it is real snake skin.


----------



## Draken

Received my pen yesterday from Rochester.  It is a beautiful slimline in Curly Koa with a CA finish.  Nice work Rochester!




Thanks Rochester!  I've enjoyed the Pen in the Hat and look forward to next years!

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## pete00

Dcbluesman

USPS says your package was delivered on Friday.....hopefully to you ..[][][]


----------



## Rochester

Dear James,
Thanks for the kind words and the great photo of the pen.  The 2006 Pen-In-A-Hat has been fun and I look forward to next year.

Dale Pace


----------



## stilgar

RonMc1954,

Your pen arrived last night.  When I opened it my daugther asked when I was going to build a pen like that.  This is great looking Corian pen and I cannot wait to try some of this material.

I would post a picture, but my computer had a meltdown and I am in the process of rebuilding it.


----------



## Doghouse

DWK5150 Your pen+ has been packaged, and should go out UPS Tuesday.  

I hope you like it.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

olsenla
Your pen went in the mail today. I hope it doesn't take forever to get to you.[]


----------



## Tubby

Wayneis,

Your pen will ship out in the A.M.  Hope you like it []

Tubby

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls Tx


----------



## mrcook4570

Rochester

Your pen will ship in the morning.  Enjoy!


----------



## RonMc1954

Stilgar, I am really glad you got the pen , aslo glad you like it.
Ronmc1954


----------



## JimGo

This is sweet...I get to make two announcements at once!  George, I finished your pen, and it will be on its way to you tomorrow.  I think I'll hold off posting the pics of it 'till you get it, just to keep the excitement going a little longer, but let's just say that my wife came close to claiming it as her own, that's how much she liked it.  I hope you do, too!

Now, for the really big news...I got MY pen this weekend, and it's SWEET!  I don't have any Euro's, and although I've done two Corian pens, I've yet to do one for my personal collection, so John's (JWoodright's) choice is perfect!  Thank you VERY much John!
<b></b>



<br />


----------



## jwoodwright

Jim, I'm glad you like the pen.  Your wife isn't the only one who wanted to claim a pen as hers.  I did manage to get it away and send it.  LOL  How do you like your surprise?


----------



## JimGo

They are great, thanks John!  It's tough to find Corian in that thickness, and I'm looking forward to playing with it with some of the larger kits!


----------



## lkorn

JB_Pratt, Your pen is on the way!


----------



## curlyjoe

Buzzb, 

Got your pens today they look great, I like the semi-gloss finish. Thanks[]


----------



## punkinn

Angboy!   Angela you did a FANTASTIC job on my pen and gifts!  I love them all, thank you so much!  How did you know my favorite colors are blue and green!?  []  The CA finish on the pen especially is perfect!  I need lessons!  

Thank you for such wonderful exchange gifts!  I'll post pictures soon.  

Nancy


----------



## Travlr7

In the mail today, I received an offering all the way from Wahroonga, Australia. A round about route for a turner from Indianapolis. It is definitely worth the cirutous route it took to get here. "Stilgar" AKA Brian said that he felt his efforts were inadequate due to his newness to turning. I emailed him that I can't wait to see something he considers good! I'm sure you will all agree.

Thanks Brian for the beautiful Cigar....................I promise NOT to SMOKE it.

Bruce[]



<br />


----------



## DCBluesman

A special thank you to Pete00 for this beautiful desk set made from a piece of driftwood found on a New Hampshire beach.  The note that accompanied it was a well crafted as the pen.  BTW, Pete, you can no longer claim rookie status.  This is definitely a professional result!



<br />


----------



## pete00

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />A special thank you to Pete00 for this beautiful desk set made from a piece of driftwood found on a New Hampshire beach.  The note that accompanied it was a well crafted as the pen.  BTW, Pete, you can no longer claim rookie status.  This is definitely a professional result!



Lou thank you very much for the kind words, it means a lot to me thanks . pete


----------



## Darley

Well yesterday I received Greg Muller's pen, love spalted wood but don't know what kind of wood is't, plus few blanks, thank you very much Greg this pen will go next to my first one from the last year exchange nice work 





<br />


Now just wondering if Ken receive my pen ? did you ken ?


----------



## alamocdc

I got mine from John (Deere41h) today and all I can say is WOW! It's a beautiful closed end Baron FP in Chocolate Mint lucite. A truly exquisite addition to my personal collection!




<br />


----------



## gerryr

Wow, Billy, your son comes home from Irag and you get that fabulous looking pen.  You are one lucky guy.[8D][]


----------



## bmac

Airrat, just wanted to let you know your pen is on the way. I hope you enjoy it. The pen in the hat has been a lot of fun and I hope we continue doing this. It's a great way to see other pen turners work and correspond with other turners across the country.

Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## Woodnknots

I actually got my pen last week from jssmith3, but have been remiss in posting about it.  It's a painted cigar pen, and the craftsmanship (craftwomanship) is exquisite!!  Here's a pic of what is now one of my favorite pens.




<br />


----------



## airrat

Thanks Bobby will keep an excited eye out.
Wow Dave that is a beautiful pen you received. Janet did a nice job.  What is it made of?  Did she paint under or over the finish?


----------



## pete00

dave

beautiful pen, janet...wow!!!  how'd you do that....pete


----------



## alamocdc

Wow, Dave, that's a beaut!


----------



## Deere41h

Billy....Thanks for posting a picture of my pen.  I failed to get one taken before I sent it.  Do you mind if I add it to my Photos?  Thanks also for the nice comments.  

Glad you son is home safe.


----------



## Doghouse

Dave, cannot wait to see that in person.  That is one OUTSTANDING paint job!  Janet, you have multiple talents!


----------



## jwoodwright

My pen arrived from Michael (MDWINE) and it is so Beautiful!  Didn't realize there was so much dust in the air, can't see to type...
It will have a place of Honor along with Paul's from last years Pen-In-The-Hat.  Thank you Michael.  




<br />


----------



## jssmith3

> _Originally posted by daveturns05_
> <br />I actually got my pen last week from jssmith3, but have been remiss in posting about it.  It's a painted cigar pen, and the craftsmanship (craftwomanship) is exquisite!!  Here's a pic of what is now one of my favorite pens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br />





Hi guys, for those of you asking how I did this and what wood I used, its very light maple so the painting would show up, I finished the pen then used 5 coats of CA/BLO, sanded to 12000 with MM, painted on this surface, then put another 5 coats of CA/BLO then sanded again to 12000 with the MM.  This is only the second one of the painted ones I have done. I like them and have some more ideas of paintings to put on them.
Have a great evening everyone.

Janet


----------



## gerryr

Janet, I think you better have a bushel basket of those if you plan to sell pens at a craft show.  Those are really great.[]


----------



## jssmith3

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Janet, I think you better have a bushel basket of those if you plan to sell pens at a craft show.  Those are really great.[]



Thanks Gerry, I looked at your profile and my dad lives in Billings, MT. Small world isn't it []

Have a great night.
Janet


----------



## Dario

Janet,

My wife wants to know what paint you used.  I think she wants to try it []

Thank you,


----------



## MDWine

Boy, what a relief!  I'm glad you like it!!!  (another HOLLY convert!!!) [][][]


----------



## gerryr

That's Holly?[:0]  I thought it was alternative ivory.  Very nice looking pen.


----------



## MDWine

Yep, I think that particular blank is from either Wayneis or BB.  Ya gotta LOVE holly![]


----------



## punkinn

Finally......  I took photos of Angboy's gift to me in the Pen In The Hat exchange.   A fantastic turquoise gemstone executive pen, and diamondwood pill box and compact!  []









You did an awesome job, Angela, and thank you VERY MUCH again! 

Nancy


----------



## Woodnknots

[/quote]



Hi guys, for those of you asking how I did this and what wood I used, its very light maple so the painting would show up, I finished the pen then used 5 coats of CA/BLO, sanded to 12000 with MM, painted on this surface, then put another 5 coats of CA/BLO then sanded again to 12000 with the MM.  This is only the second one of the painted ones I have done. I like them and have some more ideas of paintings to put on them.
Have a great evening everyone.

Janet 
[/quote]

Wow, and I was worried about using it that the paint would wear off!!.  Not worried anymore!  I didn't realize how much finishing actually went into this pen.  It really is an amazing pen!


----------



## realgenius

Looks like I joined the group too late for this one.  Guess I'll do this next year sounds like loads of fun[][][]

Debra


----------



## jssmith3

Hey Dave, I make pens to be used so go for it. I didn't glue my fingers together with this finish for nothing I hope. []


----------



## pete00

ITS CHRISTMAS TIME AGAIN!!!

This was in the mail today from Bryan (jbyrd24)
This picture doesnt do it justice. the wood and finish is Gorgeous.
Bryan said its Boise de Rose, i've never seen it before.

The whole pen is.......well my wife said
"wow!!, hun...when are you going to make one like that, its beautiful"

My plan before i received it was to put it aside as a trophy but now that i have it, i need to use it for a while. Now i know what one is supposed to look like up close.

thank you Bryan, its just great...pete




<br />


----------



## angboy

I wanted to post pictures of the great pen I got from Chris Higdon (chigdon). It's a cigar pen in black and white ebony, that came with his laser engraving and limited edition numbering, along with a very nice leather case. I've already put it on my display box, because it's too pretty and special to use! [][]



<br />



<br />

Thanks Chris!!!


----------



## laserturner

Mudder,
I'll be sending this out to you in Monday's mail. The wood is Afzelia Xlay and the inlay is quilted Maple.The kit is a Jr. Gent II in Titanium. I've always wanted to try counterfeiting. Don't show this to anyone!!



<br />


----------



## thetalbott4

Ken - I think the problem with your plan is that the pen is worth more than the bill.[] You might try a larger denomination.


----------



## pete00

Ken.....cute like it..clever idea.
....honey can i spend another 30,000 for something i really need.


----------



## wayneis

This is a photo of the pen that I made for Tomservo.  It is a white and black ebony Churchill finished as always with Enduro.  I will ship when I get back in town, either Tues. or Wed.

Wayne





<br />


----------



## Mudder

gerryr;

Your pen and a few of my "private stash blanks are going out Monday.
I hope that you enjoy using this pen as much as I enjoyed making it.


----------



## gerryr

[][][][]I'll start waiting by the mailbox.


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />[][][][]I'll start waiting by the mailbox.



Isn't it kind of cold out there?
Might I suggest you capm at the mailbox on Thursday.
Be a little hard to use the pen if your frozen stiff as a board. []


&lt;EDIT&gt; The package was dropped at the Post office first thing this morning.


----------



## gerryr

Currently 61 degrees, forecast for tomorrow is 56 and Wednesday is 45.  Lows in the 30s next three nights.  I can handle that.[]


----------



## Murphy

Hey Mudder, Is that pen what I think it is?


----------



## Murphy

I got my pen from Mark (melogic) tonight.  It caused him a lot of problems getting it shipped into Canada but to me was worth it.
It is a beautiful rosewood JR. Gentlemen.  I have never seen one up close before.  It is my new favourite pen.  When I can get it from the men in my house that it.
Thanks Mark, we all love it. 
Dale


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by Murphy_
> <br />Hey Mudder, Is that pen what I think it is?



Black Ti Cagar made with home cast Cobra Skin.

Is that what you were thinking? []


----------



## olsenla

I received my pen today from George (Geo in Winnipeg).  It is an exquisite Ligero rollerball.  He turned it from myrtlewood burl.  The finish is laquer and it is impeccable.  Thanks a lot George.  I know it was a lot of trouble to send this from Canada, and I really appreciate it.  This pen has a place of honor on my desk.

Thanks again,
Larry


----------



## Murphy

Home cast cobra skin?  Well Gollly!  I'm just too Canadian for that eh?  I thought it looked like the pine cone pen I sent to Wayne.  That is very much what the pine cones looked like turned, but I am sure in person they would look very different!
I like it.  Do you make those blanks to sell?  Maybe for a european pen?


----------



## Travlr7

Thought I'd take a moment and show my offering. It was a first without using the normal centerband. The pen is a Slimline kit. From tip to center is: Rose Corian, Ebony, Redheart, and Wenge; reversed towards the clip.



<br />

Thanks for lookin'

Bruce[]


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by Murphy_
> <br />Home cast cobra skin?  Well Gollly!  I'm just too Canadian for that eh?  I thought it looked like the pine cone pen I sent to Wayne.  That is very much what the pine cones looked like turned, but I am sure in person they would look very different!
> I like it.  Do you make those blanks to sell?  Maybe for a european pen?



I remember your pinecone pen and unfortunately I'm not talented enough to make one, YET!

As to the skins, right now the pen is a one of a kind but when it gets warmer I'm going to stsrt trying to cast some so look for them in the spring or summer.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

I just heard from Larry (Olsenla) that he received the pen I sent him. He said he wanted to post a pic but couldn't so here it is. It's a Ligero RB made with myrtlewood burl and finished with lacquer and TSW. I'm glad he's pleased with the pen. I know I enjoyed making it.[]





<br />


----------



## olsenla

Thanks George for posting the picture.  I am totally excited to have this pen.  George did an excellent job of turning and finishing it.  Thanks again George.

Larry


----------



## BobNashvillega

[]I received my pen today Joe.  Thanks also for the extra stuff.
Here is a pic of the pen I received from Joe,  the colors are great he can tell you more where he received the PR.  Mudder thank you for putting this together I cant wait to do it again.  What is nice is seeing different pen types to get an idea if that is one you might like to try. I have never turned one like the one Joe sent me.[] The pen looks better than my pic does let me add.




<br />


----------



## airrat

PR from Yo Yo?  If so I was wondering what those blanks look liked turned.  Might have to get some


----------



## melogic

I just got my pen from Michael Vickery (Vick) and boy is it beautiful. As soon as things slow down for me at work I will post a picture of it and the wood he sent as well. Thanks again Mike and she is a beautiful work of art.


----------



## Texas Taco

Just received my pen from Penworks.........Thanks Anthony it is a work of art.  When Anthony sent an email saying I would have to learn how to use it I had no idea what he was talking about.  But when the pen arrived I found out what he was talking about and I have to agree, I've got to learn how to use it.


----------



## gerryr

YEEHAW!!![][][]  The pony express was working overtime from CT to MT this time.  Mudder's pen arrived today and it is a real beauty, the picture doesn't do it justice.  Also got some nice looking blanks, including one that's prone to blowouts[xx(].  Hope it doesn't blow up on me.  THANK YOU Mudder.


----------



## PenWorks

Thanks Tony, I hope you find time to practice with it. Working a 5mm nib does take some practice, but it can do wonderfull things once you figure the strokes out. Also, some heavy paper helps, because you are going to be laying down a flood of ink []

Disclaimer.....I am not liable for ink stains to your desk, carpets or clothing []
You may want to check out some of the best ink remover on the market for taking ink off your hands INKNIX available at www.richardspen.com


----------



## JimGo

Here's the pen I sent to George (Geo in Winnipeg).  It is a chrome Baron with a red acrylic from Martin at Woodbin.

/forum/albums/JimGo/DSCN3633_small.jpg<br />
/forum/albums/JimGo/DSCN3636_small.jpg


----------



## laserturner

I received a totally impressive pen in the mail yesterday from Serge (Darley). Made from Australian Sea Snake it was the first poly casting he had done. I love it. Serge also included another skin so I can attempt one as well. Many thanks to Serge for the awesome pen.


<br />


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

I'd like to thank Jimgo (Jim) for the wonderful pen he sent me. He did an outstanding job turning and finishing it. I see so many great looking pens members make posted here. The difference between a picture of the pen and that pen "in the flesh" is really outstanding.
Thanks again Jim for the beautiful pen.[^]


----------



## JimGo

I'm glad it got there safely, and that you liked it George!


----------



## Rochester

Dear Stan (mrcook4570),
    I've have tried several times to post a photo of the awesome pen you made for me in the Pen-in-a-Hat but have not had any success.  For those of you who didn't get to see it, it is a Red Mallee Burl closed end Baron.  Stan set a Swarovski crystal in the end.  It is definately one-of-kind and I will use it proudly.

Dale Pace
(Rochester)


----------



## Darley

Ken I'm please you like it, just a little correction it's not my first PR but it's the first Pressurised PR pen I made early last December 2005, no bubbles when I turn it, a dream, so you're holding the first ( #1 )Pressurised pen .


----------



## JimGo

> _Originally posted by Rochester_
> <br />Dear Stan (mrcook4570),
> I've have tried several times to post a photo of the awesome pen you made for me in the Pen-in-a-Hat but have not had any success.  For those of you who didn't get to see it, it is a Red Mallee Burl closed end Baron.  Stan set a Swarovski crystal in the end.  It is definately one-of-kind and I will use it proudly.
> 
> Dale Pace
> (Rochester)


Just helping Dale post this pen.  I have a higher resolution pic, and it's a real beauty!



<br />


----------



## Rochester

Thanks Jim.  Stan deserved credit for great work on my pen!
Dale


----------



## airrat

Bobby I just realized my post never took.  Thanks for the BEB cigar pen.  Nice curves and the "accent" piece looks great with it.


----------



## mrcook4570

Dale

I'm glad that you like the pen.  This has been a very enjoyable event.


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by laserturner_
> <br />
> 
> <br />



When I got home today I found this in the mailbox along with a very nice laser engrave case to store it in. Thank you Ken, This will be one that will sit in my place of honor. Truly a work of art in every way and I am honored to have received it.


----------



## gerryr

Mudder, don't spend that all in one place.[]


----------



## bmac

airrat, glad you got the pen OK. I hope you enjoy it. If you are ever in Louisiana, give me a shout. We got some mighty fine food around here, especially this time of the year with crawfish.

Also, DCBluesman, I got a really nice looking pen from you in the mail yesterday and thanks for the BOW blank. I have only turned BOW once before and it was sweet. The invite goes for you also.
I'll post a picture of the pen for the group when I get a chance.

Bobby 
Louisiana


----------



## TomServo

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />This is a photo of the pen that I made for Tomservo.  It is a white and black ebony Churchill finished as always with Enduro.  I will ship when I get back in town, either Tues. or Wed.
> 
> Wayne



Thank you, Wayne! I'll create a special place to start stashing pens, and yours will get the first spot! I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer

I received this beautiful Wallstreet in Spalted Oak from John (penhead) this week.  The workmanship is excellent! It is my first Wallstreet, guess I'll have to get some of these kits.  Thanks again John, and sorry you had such a hard time reaching me!





<br />




<br />


----------



## airrat

Bev check the file name.  I had an ' in one I was trying to post.


----------



## wayneis

Here is a photo of the pen that I recieved from Ed (Tubby) who did a fantastic job.  Thanks again Ed, this pen will go into my private collection.

Wayne





<br />


----------



## Fangar

Those all look great.  I decided to send pssherman the pen that I started to make for EDDIEK9.  I sure hope that all is well with him.  Last post was back in January (18th) and he left his recipient hanging.  

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## TomServo

wayne: I got the pen, it's fantastic! I'm going to order some enduro on monday...


----------



## Doghouse

Rtgleck and family had a bout with the flu so he was delayed.  Mind you I am glad for the wait.  I received an interesting package in the mail.



<br />

Well that was claimed by SWMBO the moment she saw it.  Then came the best part opening up the case revealed...



<br />

1 smoking cigar and two yet to be rolled!
I believe that it is coffee (pls correct if I am wrong), and one of the finest crafting jobs I have seen.  Fantastic fit and feel!


----------



## bmac

Finally getting around to posting a picture of the pen from DCBluesman. Again, thanks Lou. Its a great looking pen and I really like the BOW blanks that you sent.

Bobby
Louisiana



<br />


----------



## rtgleck

Doghouse,   Glad you liked it.    (Glad I got it done too).    Got a bunch of the cases at a local cigar shop, thought they look nice with that type of Pen kit.    The wood for the pen is actually Madrone I do believe....   The Coffee looks more like Oak to me, when turned.      


Randy


----------



## jbyrd24

Just wanted to say a BIG thank you to Chuck Ludwigsen. I haven't been able to post a pic yet but he sent me a beautiful Black Palm Chrome European. The workmanship is excellent and I'll cherish it forever.
Thanks again Chuck.[][][]


----------



## C_Ludwigsen

Thanks Bryan.  Glad you like it.  Guess what, that ain't chrome [].  Yer holdin' Platinum my friend.  I meant to put the little card in there but found it yesterday still in my truck.

Also, My thanks to Dave Crisher who sent me the first Baron I've ever seen up close - and a closed-end one at that.  Excellent workmanship.


----------



## Woodnknots

> _Originally posted by C_Ludwigsen_
> <br />Thanks Bryan.  Glad you like it.  Guess what, that ain't chrome [].  Yer holdin' Platinum my friend.  I meant to put the little card in there but found it yesterday still in my truck.
> 
> Also, My thanks to Dave Crisher who sent me the first Baron I've ever seen up close - and a closed-end one at that.  Excellent workmanship.


You're very welcome chuck, I hope you get alot of use out of it!


----------



## L32

Got a Box in the mail today[]. (I was as excited as a kid on Christmas morning)[][]). Inside were two beautiful pens turned by HEMIBEE aka (Tony) AKA Santa Claus. A classic fountain in cocobolo and a Dymondwood slim both firsts for me. Both will be used, shown off and cherished. Thanks Tony they are greatly appreciated. Pics forthcoming. 
Oh yea hey Jeff, (Driften) My daughter found your pen in her car that she was to mail out for me. It was sent three days ago she said she was sorry and so am I []. I hope you like It.[8D]


----------



## Texas Taco

Bob

Glad you liked the pens, just wish I hadn't screwed the FP up and sorry it took so long to get there.


----------



## L32

Tony, 
I have had the FP in my pocket since the moment I took it out of the box. It writes and looks fantastic. I believe I have a new everyday writer. Thanks again[]


----------



## AdamB

Monty,
  I just recieved the pen, the post office lost track of it for a while.  Based on the postmarks, I think it went to somewhere in Idaho for a while before ending up here in California.

  Man that is one shiny <u>orange</u> pen.  I can't get an adaquate picture though I cant adjust my camera to correctly capture the orange color.  Do you have a pic of it you could post?

I must say that I will hang on to this, the feel of it in the hand is something.  And the fit of all the parts is flawless.

Adam


----------



## jbyrd24

Double thanks Chuck !!!!![][]


----------



## pssherman

Since EddieK9 did not respond before the deadline, Fangar sent this pen to me. It is a fountain pen made with a glossy black PC closed end aluminum tube. Oops forgot, black titanium pen parts.



<br />
In other topics it has been said that fountain pens are the most highly prized, used and/or made by snobs[], and that to sell them you need to know all about them and how to use them. Looks like its time for me to begin snob (uh, fountain pen usage) training lessons.

Thanks Fangar.

Paul in AR


----------



## Fangar

Glad it arrived safely Paul.  I hope you like it also.  

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Monty

> _Originally posted by Always Practicing_
> <br />Monty,
> I just recieved the pen, the post office lost track of it for a while.  Based on the postmarks, I think it went to somewhere in Idaho for a while before ending up here in California.
> 
> Man that is one shiny <u>orange</u> pen.  I can't get an adaquate picture though I cant adjust my camera to correctly capture the orange color.  Do you have a pic of it you could post?
> 
> I must say that I will hang on to this, the feel of it in the hand is something.  And the fit of all the parts is flawless.
> 
> Adam


Glad you like it. No I don't have a pict of it. My digital camera is full and I've lost the cord to download them. Haven't had time to get a new cord yet.


----------



## penhead

Just out of curiousity...has everyone received there pen already..??


----------



## lkorn

> _Originally posted by penhead_
> <br />Just out of curiousity...has everyone received there pen already..??



I'm still waiting for mine!  []


----------



## its_virgil

No, I'm still waiting but not giving up![]

do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by penhead_
> <br />Just out of curiousity...has everyone received there pen already..??


----------



## jkoehler

Yes Don. I know. i am waiting too.
i am waiting to get part of it back, myself.
i have been told i should get it any day now. 
i dont want to tell you what i am waiting for as it will ruin the surprise.
i just hope that it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Kurt Aebi

I have yet to receive mine yet, but I know he is working on it and it will just be a little while yet as he had things come up and was behind.  I am more than willing to wait as I know it will be well worth teh wait.


----------



## its_virgil

I'm sure it will be, and hey, I'm not complaining. I understand that uncontrollable stuff happens...Now I'm even more excited...but you shouldn't have had the whole pen gold plated[]...Looking forward to seeing what I'm getting.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by jkoehler_
> <br />Yes Don. I know. i am waiting too.
> i am waiting to get part of it back, myself.
> i have been told i should get it any day now.
> i dont want to tell you what i am waiting for as it will ruin the surprise.
> i just hope that it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Trapshooter

waiting for mine also.  It might be at our post office, we have a very small (slow)post office, probibly 15ft square (outside dimension).  I should check, they may be using the pen[:0]


----------



## micah

Still waiting for mine as well. Just about given up since he hasn't replied to the emails that I have sent.[V]

Micah


----------



## Kurt Aebi

Mine arrived on Saturday!

JCarrell did a most fantastic Job! A pen I'll treasure for a lifetime!

Thanks Jeff - The wait was Well Worth It!






<br />


----------



## Monty

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Always Practicing_
> <br />Monty,
> I just recieved the pen, the post office lost track of it for a while.  Based on the postmarks, I think it went to somewhere in Idaho for a while before ending up here in California.
> 
> Man that is one shiny <u>orange</u> pen.  I can't get an adaquate picture though I cant adjust my camera to correctly capture the orange color.  Do you have a pic of it you could post?
> 
> I must say that I will hang on to this, the feel of it in the hand is something.  And the fit of all the parts is flawless.
> 
> Adam
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like it. No I don't have a pict of it. My digital camera is full and I've lost the cord to download them. Haven't had time to get a new cord yet.
Click to expand...


Guess it's better late than never in getting picts posted (I finally got a new cord so I could download from my camera to my computer).

Here is a pict of a pen similar to what I sent Adam. It's one of my first times to turm acrylic and the first without the standard CB. 






Here is the pen I received from Jerry Adams. A Baron rollerball in mesquite. He was concerned with the fit & finish to to me it looks great.


----------



## MDWine

I owe 'Dancrafted' an apology.

I need to post a picture of his pen sent to me.  I absolutely love it, it is quite beautiful.  As a matter of fact, I am so pleased, I went out and got a pen display case, and he is the first of my future collection.  It is a marvelous pen, and has inspired me to begin a collection.

Dan, I apologize, and will get a picture posted by this weekend (4/9).  Thanks again for such a great gift.


----------



## MDWine

OK, a day later than desired, but posted.  My thanks to Dan for a really beautiful pen.  The fit and finish are flawless!
((sorry for the huge picture, but you need to see the detail!))


----------

